# want to borrow: flatter profile takeda 270 gyuto



## panda

i have a watanabe pro 270 to swap with for a couple weeks. i've developed a desire for aogami super steel lately...


----------



## knyfeknerd

Yo! You can try out my Green Monstah 280 if you want. 
If you think you can handle it!


----------



## mhenry

Got a special order flat Takeda 270 mm you can use


----------



## panda

Thanks Chris but the 280 is too much knife, hehe.


----------



## panda

thanks mhenry! pm sent


----------

